
API draft for TCP and UPD support in browsers - wolframhempel
https://www.w3.org/TR/raw-sockets/
======
itamarst
"Members of this Working Group have agreed not to progress the TCP UDP Sockets
API specification further as a Recommendation track document."

------
Zekio
does it even matter what 'w3' does anymore? doesn't all the major browsers
follow 'whatwg' now?

